# 2011



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Without doubt the biggest event of the year has to be the revolution.

Lets have a happy/funny thread on news stories for the past year.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

About the only thing I found funny, in a sarcastic/roll your eyes type manner, was when I read that one of those crooks/criminals in the upper echelon that they had thrown in jail, was complaining he didn't have satellite tv in his cell. Who was that anyways?

Oh, and just remember something else, not really funny..but...

I think it was Al Jazeera that was doing these shows from coffee shops in the Middle East, a roundtable type discussion of current situations. This dude, SandMonkey, who finally came out of hiding from his blog, was on the show. I was SO NOT IMPRESSED, after seeing and hearing him on that show. (more sarcasm - sorry)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

AHram publication has come up with a hilarious recopilation of absurd quotes for 2011. The most bizarre Egyptian quotes of 2011 - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

